# Tâchez d'être heureux.



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (21 Juin 2005)

*Allez tranquillement parmi le vacarme et la hâte*
et souvenez vous de la paix qui peut exister dans le silence.

Sans aliénation, vivez autant que possible en bons termes avec toutes personnes. 
Dites doucement et clairement votre vérité; et écoutez les autres, même le simple 
d'esprit et l'ignorant; ils ont eux aussi leur histoire. Évitez les individus bruyants et 
agressifs, ils sont une vexation pour l'esprit. Ne vous comparez avec personne : 
vous risqueriez de devenir vain ou vaniteux. II y a toujours plus grands et plus 
petits que vous. 

Jouissez de vos projets aussi bien que de vos accomplissements. Soyez toujours 
intéressé à votre carrière, si modeste soit-elle; c'est une véritable possession dans
les prospérités changeantes du temps. Soyez prudent dans vos affaires ; car le 
monde est plein de fourberies. Mais ne soyez pas aveugle en ce qui concerne la 
vertu qui existe ; plusieurs individus recherchent les grands idéaux ; et partout la 
vie est remplie d'héroïsme. 

Soyez vous-même. Surtout n'affectez pas l'amitié. Non plus ne soyez cynique en
amour, car il est en  face de toute stérilité et de tout  aussi éternel que l'herbe. 
Prenez avec bonté le conseil des années, en renonçant avec grâce à votre jeunesse. 
Fortifiez une puissance d'esprit pour vous protéger en cas de malheur soudain. Mais 
ne vous chagrinez pas avec vos chimères. 

De nombreuses peurs naissent de la fatigue et de la solitude. Au-delà d'une 
discipline saine, soyez doux avec vous-même. Vous êtes un enfant de l'univers, 
pas moins que les arbres et les étoiles ; vous avez le droit d'être ici. 

Et qu'il vous soit clair ou non, l'univers se déroule sans doute comme il le devrait. 
Soyez en paix avec Dieu, quelle que soit votre conception de lui, et quels que 
soient vos idéaux et vos rêves, gardez dans le désarroi bruyant de la vie la paix 
dans votre âme. Avec toutes ses perfidies; ses besognes fastidieuses et ses rêves 
brisés, le monde est pourtant beau. 

Prenez attention.

*Tâchez d'être heureux.*







Texte trouvé dans une vieille église de Baltimore en 1692. Auteur inconnu.


----------



## KARL40 (21 Juin 2005)

"Les gens heureux me font chier"
_Reiser_


----------



## derennes (21 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Allez tranquillement parmi le vacarme et la hâte*
> et souvenez vous de la paix qui peut exister dans le silence.
> 
> Sans aliénation, vivez autant que possible en bons termes avec toutes personnes.
> ...





Rael?


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Juin 2005)

qu'est-ce qui te prend purfils?
t'es bourré ou quoi?
...
t'as abuse de psychotropes?
...
t'es devenu serial killer?
...
t'as decouvert un nouvel aspect de ta vie sexuelle???

...
Entre les photos de sonnyboy a une sombre epoque de son existence et toi qui nous pete une pile, je cours de deception en deception aujourd'hui...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (21 Juin 2005)

*Mes jeunes camarades*
Vous n'êtes pas sans savoir qu'au delà du bruit et de l'agitation se trouvent la paix et le silence.


----------



## derennes (21 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Mes jeunes camarades*
> Vous n'êtes pas sans savoir qu'au delà du bruit et de l'agitation se trouvent la paix et le silence.



hey socratinet , t'es en train de léviter ! réveilles toi! fais gaffe! tu vas manger le plafond!..arf..trop tard!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (21 Juin 2005)

*Ne réponds pas à l'insensé selon sa folie*
de peur de lui devenir semblable, toi aussi







Proverbes 26, 4


----------



## valoriel (21 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Mes jeunes camarades*
> Vous n'êtes pas sans savoir qu'au delà du bruit et de l'agitation se trouvent la paix et le silence.


Ben si ya que ça pour te faire plaisir, on peut bouffer le cochon et se bourrer la geule en silence


----------



## krystof (21 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Ne réponds pas à l'insensé selon sa folie*
> de peur de lui devenir semblable, toi aussi
> 
> 
> ...




Tiens ! Je croyais que c'était Pierre Richard, dans La Chèvre.


----------



## Nexka (21 Juin 2005)

Arfff   

Hep, lepurfils, c'était dimanche qu'on attendait ta messe!!!   

Un office le mardi maintenant...  C'est pire que le séminaire ici


----------



## rezba (21 Juin 2005)

lepurfilsdelasagesse a dit:
			
		

> Tâchez d'être heureux*.*



On met pas de point à la fin d'un titre.


----------



## supermoquette (21 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Mes jeunes camarades*
> Vous n'êtes pas sans savoir qu'au delà du bruit et de l'agitation se trouvent la paix et le silence.


Toi t'es encore allé fumer au cimentière...


----------



## mado (21 Juin 2005)

C'est pas un sondage ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Mes jeunes camarades*
> Vous n'êtes pas sans savoir qu'au delà du bruit et de l'agitation se trouvent la paix et le silence.




oki !!! ...... demain je vais faire demande de mon ticket couvent bonne -soeurs


----------



## krystof (21 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je vais faire demande de mon ticket couvent bonne -soeurs



Je connais des s½urs qui ne sont pas si bonnes que ça robertav


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Je connais des s½urs qui ne sont pas si bonnes que ça robertav




ben alors, t'en penses quoi du couvent des  frères dominicains ?


----------



## etudiant69 (21 Juin 2005)

Quand tu as des arrivages de cette qualité, soit pas égoïste, fais touner


----------



## Nexka (21 Juin 2005)

Depuis que j'ai vu que Roberto portait des *******   :affraid: (oui bah ça casse tout le mythe  :hein:  :rateau: ) Bah Lepurfilsdelasagesse est ma nouvelle idole    :love:  :love:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (21 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> Rael?


L'éleveur de brebis ???   ............... :casse:


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Juin 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Lepurfilsdelasagesse est ma nouvelle idole



... :mouais:

...
Mais c'est qu'elle s'agrandit gentiment cette secte, purfils!!
t'as p'tet choisi un bon creneau en fin de compte...
la spiritualité virtuelle est en marche.



...
T'as pensé à bosser avec Jacques Gaillot???


----------



## Spyro (21 Juin 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Depuis que j'ai vu que Roberto portait des *******


Des quoidonc ? des quoidonc ?


----------



## Nexka (21 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Des quoidonc ? des quoidonc ?



Viens, approche toi que je te le dise à l'oreille...    :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (21 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Des quoidonc ? des quoidonc ?




*Je ne dirai rien*
Je ne voudrais en aucun cas briser une grande amitié vieille de deux Flaques party'S


----------



## JPTK (21 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Allez tranquillement parmi le vacarme et la hâte*
> et souvenez vous de la paix qui peut exister dans le silence.
> 
> Sans aliénation, vivez autant que possible en bons termes avec toutes personnes.
> ...





*C'est un fake !!!!!!!!*  :love: 



Nan la 1ère fois que j'ai lu le texte, pendant des vendanges à Pommard en Bourgogne (pour ceux qui aiment pas le vin et qui aiment rien) et bah c'était dans les chiottes, il était sur la porte, j'étais en train de chier et j'ai trouvé ça beau, tout était beau... et effectivement, à ce moment là, j'étais heureux, en paix...    :love:


----------



## Spyro (21 Juin 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Viens, approche toi que je te le dise à l'oreille...    :love:


Tu parles du petit bonhomme jaune sous mon avatar ?  

_Ben quoi ? J'essaye !!  :rateau: _


----------



## deadlocker (21 Juin 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Nan la 1ère fois que j'ai lu le texte, pendant des vendanges à Pommard en Bourgogne (pour ceux qui aiment pas le vin et qui aiment rien) et bah c'était dans les chiottes, il était sur la porte, j'étais en train de chier et j'ai trouvé ça beau, tout était beau... et effectivement, à ce moment là, j'étais heureux, en paix...    :love:




Le texte est aussi accorché chez moi aux chiottes. Idéal pour se retrouver _parmi le vacarme et la hâte_...

Par contre, je me pose une question... C'est le "dans une *vieille* église de Baltimore" qui m'a fait tilté. Baltimore existait à cette époque? car sur le site web de la ville, on trouve





> Established in 1729 to serve the economic needs of 18th century Maryland farmers, the town of Baltimore gradually began to take on a life of its own.



Voilà. Je me demande si c'est pas un fake


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (21 Juin 2005)

*admettons que ce soit un fake*
le contenu n'en est pas moins sympathique je trouve


----------



## molgow (21 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> le contenu n'en est pas moins sympathique je trouve



Non.

Je tâche toujours d'être heureux et pour ça je n'ai pas besoin que quelqu'un me le dise. Je n'ai pas non plus besoin qu'un être supérieur sorti de l'imaginaire collectif de quelques personnes me dise ce que je dois faire, ce que je dois penser et comment je dois me comporter en société.

Merci.


----------



## rezba (21 Juin 2005)

deadlocker a dit:
			
		

> Le texte est aussi accorché chez moi aux chiottes. Idéal pour se retrouver _parmi le vacarme et la hâte_...
> 
> Par contre, je me pose une question... C'est le "dans une *vieille* église de Baltimore" qui m'a fait tilté. Baltimore existait à cette époque? car sur le site web de la ville, on trouve
> 
> Voilà. Je me demande si c'est pas un fake



En fait, la date de 1692 est exacte, c'est l'année de construction de l'église St Paul de Baltimore. Qui précéda donc la ville. Mais bien sur, en 1692, les travaux ont démarré. Donc on ne pouvait encore rien y trouver. Et quand bien même l'aurions nous pu, l'église n'était pas vieille... 

D'ailleurs, la plus vieille église en pierre de l'"Amérique du Nord moderne" se trouve à Santa Fé. Elle date de 1610. Elle fut érigée pour célébrer le succès des vaillantes troupes de l'inquisition espagnole dans leur combat pour l'éradication des manifestations spirituelles impies des peuples huichol et pueblo. Qui, d'ailleurs, construisaient des églises.

Ne croyez jamais un américain qui vous parle d'histoire. Ils n'en ont plus. Ils ont renié la leur (l'européenne), détruit celles des peuples natifs, et continuent d'ignorer superbement celle de leurs anciens esclaves.


Quant aux américains qui parlent de foi, ils sont aujourd'hui télévangélistes. Ça leur permet de réécrire l'histoire en faisant un peu de caillasse sur le dos des crédules.


----------



## Hurrican (21 Juin 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Je connais des s½urs qui ne sont pas si bonnes que ça robertav



He ho, pas touche à MA soeur, hein ! 
Ca va Robertav, il t'as pas embêté le vilain monsieur ?  :love:


----------



## JPTK (21 Juin 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Non.
> 
> Je tâche toujours d'être heureux et pour ça je n'ai pas besoin que quelqu'un me le dise. Je n'ai pas non plus besoin qu'un être supérieur sorti de l'imaginaire collectif de quelques personnes me dise ce que je dois faire, ce que je dois penser et comment je dois me comporter en société.
> 
> Merci.




Ouaouh, tu m'étonneras toujours vieux, que de scepticisme, que d'orgueil (enfin au sens bouddhiste du terme surtout hein...) que de nombrilisme, j'ai peine à croire que c'est toi qui écris ça, on dirait un jeune garçon de 18-20 ans qui écoute Saez en boucle     

MOi, MOI, MOI, moi... moi..... :sleep:


----------



## deadlocker (21 Juin 2005)

Plus d'infos :

http://www.fleurdelis.com/desidera.htm
http://www.kombu.de/desid-d2.htm


----------



## molgow (21 Juin 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Ouaouh, tu m'étonneras toujours vieux, que de scepticisme, que d'orgueil (enfin au sens bouddhiste du terme surtout hein...) que de nombrilisme, j'ai peine à croire que c'est toi qui écris ça, on dirait un jeune garçon de 18-20 ans qui écoute Saez en boucle
> 
> MOi, MOI, MOI, moi... moi..... :sleep:



Non non, tu te méprends jaipatoukompri 

J'ai juste horreur des pseudos-conseils teintés de religion. Toute allusion à Dieu me fait vomir, c'est tout.


----------



## rezba (21 Juin 2005)

deadlocker a dit:
			
		

> Plus d'infos :
> 
> http://www.fleurdelis.com/desidera.htm
> http://www.kombu.de/desid-d2.htm



Merci. 

Nous disions donc :

1. Il y a un auteur connu, et il est mort en 1945 (quelle vulgarité, c'est si commun, comme année de mort...)
2. Il s'en fait bien enfler sur les droits d'auteurs, puisque ni luii ni ses héritiers n'ont touché un seul kopek consécutifs au fait que vous l'accrochez dans vos réduits intimes, et ce alors même que le texte a un copyright depuis 1927.
3. Les curés ont réécrit toute l'histoire à leur guise, pour faire vendre des souvenirs de la vieille église de Baltimore, ou pour faire chic, on sait pas trop.
4. Comme je le disais pas plus tard qu'il y a 23 minutes, faut jamais croire un américain. C'est un principe de survie.


----------



## rezba (21 Juin 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Toute allusion à Dieu me fait vomir, c'est tout.



Tu as l'estomac trop fragile.  Le communisme aussi était une religion.


----------



## molgow (21 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tu as l'estomac trop fragile.



Très juste, d'ailleurs je traine une grippe depuis 2 jours.  C'est pas top en période d'examen :sick:


----------



## Spyro (21 Juin 2005)

Si la politique est à proscrire sur macgé, c'est aussi pour éviter de dire des conneries    

Pourtant le bonheur et la (propagande) politique, c'est un sujet qui peut aller loin


----------



## lumai (21 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> Vous êtes un enfant de l'univers,
> pas moins que les arbres et les étoiles ; vous avez le droit d'être ici.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (21 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> ...Pourtant le bonheur et la (propagande) politique, c'est un sujet qui peut aller loin



Dans le cas présent, c'est avec une certaine célérité qu'il a emmené ce thread ici :






  

Le bonheur est parfois au fond du jardin...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Toute allusion à Dieu me fait vomir, c'est tout.



Mais je t'emmerde aussi, tu sais ?


----------



## Spyro (21 Juin 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Dans le cas présent, c'est avec une certaine célérité qu'il a emmené ce thread ici :


Au moins on y est assis pour lire   

_Et même on a de la lecture (la preuve)._

Note que d'ici à ce que ça devienne un sujet "et vous, que lisez vous dans les WC ?"...


----------



## JPTK (21 Juin 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Non non, tu te méprends jaipatoukompri
> 
> J'ai juste horreur des pseudos-conseils teintés de religion. Toute allusion à Dieu me fait vomir, c'est tout.




C'est la mode Michel Onfray, entre autres, c'est lassant


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (21 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> ...Note que d'ici à ce que ça devienne un sujet "et vous, que lisez vous dans les WC ?"...



t'es fou de donner ce genre d'idée... :affraid:   

c'est un coup à se retrouver avec "Prenez vos WC en lisant"... :rateau:


----------



## JPTK (21 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Note que d'ici à ce que ça devienne un sujet "et vous, que lisez vous dans les WC ?"...



Je ne lis pas dans les toilettes, je suis trop rapide, en plus je hais les gens qui le font, j'ai envie de les taper, de les exterminer, et toute leur famille avec !


----------



## Spyro (21 Juin 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Je ne lis pas dans les toilettes, je suis trop rapide, en plus je hais les gens qui le font, j'ai envie de les taper, de les exterminer, et toute leur famille avec !


:affraid:  Et les porteurs de gourmettes ? Tu penses quoi des porteurs de gourmettes ?


----------



## JPTK (21 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:  Et les porteurs de gourmettes ? Tu penses quoi des porteurs de gourmettes ?



   


 :love:


----------



## molgow (21 Juin 2005)

Tiens, au fait, à coté de mes WC, moi j'ai ça :



> AVIS IMPORTANT
> 
> Il a été remarqué récemment une tendance de certains à uriner à côté de la cuvette. Dans l'intérêt de tous, nous vous demandons de respecter ces lieux.
> 
> ...


----------



## rezba (21 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:  Et les porteurs de gourmettes ? Tu penses quoi des porteurs de gourmettes ?



Eux ? Il vaudrait mieux pour eux qu'ils soient euthanasiés à la naissance, non ?


----------



## Hurrican (21 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Eux ? Il vaudrait mieux pour eux qu'ils soient euthanasiés à la naissance, non ?


Plait t'il ?  :mouais:
Je l'aime bien ma gourmette moi.   Elle me suit depuis des années.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2005)

Mon neveu va en recevoir une dimanche, c'est son baptême, alors pas touche, c'est aussi mon filleul !

Et que pensez vous des porteurs de gourmette qui lisent dans les WC ?


----------



## Hurrican (21 Juin 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Et que pensez vous des porteurs de gourmette qui lisent dans les WC ?


Heu ... j'aime bien lire aux chiottes aussi.


----------



## yoffy (21 Juin 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Non.
> 
> Je tâche toujours d'être heureux et pour ça je n'ai pas besoin que quelqu'un me le dise. Je n'ai pas non plus besoin qu'un être supérieur sorti de l'imaginaire collectif de quelques personnes me dise ce que je dois faire, ce que je dois penser et comment je dois me comporter en société.
> 
> Merci.


Hé ! .....c'est vrai qu'il est tentant de confier ses responsabilités et son bonheur au prophète de passage.
En tout cas le créateur a bien fait les choses : la plupart d'entre nous sont nés au sein du peuple élu et là où se trouvait le vrai Dieu ...pas belle la vie ?..  ..... dommage qu'il ait fait plusieurs endroits ...


----------



## supermoquette (22 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Mais je t'emmerde aussi, tu sais ?


D'ailleurs, à ce propos...


----------



## JPTK (22 Juin 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Mon neveu va en recevoir une dimanche, c'est son baptême, alors pas touche, c'est aussi mon filleul !
> 
> Et que pensez vous des porteurs de gourmette qui lisent dans les WC ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Juin 2005)

C'est moi, ou on s'eloigne du sujet la?


... :mouais:


ok j'ai rien dit, je sors et je referme bien la porte...
je passerai un coup de balai plus tard...


----------



## Spyro (22 Juin 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Et que pensez vous des porteurs de gourmette qui lisent dans les WC ?


Du moment qu'ils viennent pas m'embêter parce qu'ils l'y ont perdue


----------



## valoriel (22 Juin 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> C'est moi, ou on s'eloigne du sujet la?
> 
> 
> ... :mouais:
> ...


C'est l'interêt du bar


----------



## Luc G (23 Juin 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Et que pensez vous des porteurs de gourmette qui lisent dans les WC ?




En tous cas, qu'il ne faut pas confondre "jeter sa gourme" et "jeter sa gourmette", surtout aux WC


----------



## jo_6466 (23 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Au moins on y est assis pour lire
> _Et même on a de la lecture (la preuve)._


Oui un peu facile mais .... #@*!%@!!!  .... penses aux autres !!!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tu sais où tu peux te le mettre ton journal?  

Plein le c.. d'attendre!

 :love:  :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Juin 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Et que pensez vous des porteurs de gourmette qui lisent dans les WC ?


 
... C'est bien. Parce que, quand ils se pognent, on entend un petit cliquetis répétitif, saccadé et caractéristique derrière la porte... C'est vrai ; j'en pense que du bien...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (23 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... C'est bien. Parce que, quand ils se pognent, on entend un petit cliquetis répétitif, saccadé et caractéristique derrière la porte... C'est vrai ; j'en pense que du bien...



   
[mode Edika on]... Chliki... Chliki... Chliki... [mode Edika off]


----------



## N°6 (23 Juin 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> [mode Edika on]... Chliki... Chliki... Chliki... [mode Edika off]



Je vois déjà Bronky, l'oreille collée à la porte des chiottes où Nini vient de s'enfermer, sa gourmette neuve au poignet !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... C'est bien. Parce que, quand ils se pognent, on entend un petit cliquetis répétitif, saccadé et caractéristique derrière la porte... C'est vrai ; j'en pense que du bien...




*Il est vrai*
entendre sonner l'or et l'argent à des poignets occupés à une si sombre besogne de surcroit en un lieu si bassement animal et répugnant que les latrines, met glorieusement en lumière l'inutilité et la futilité de tout bien périssable...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (23 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Il est vrai*
> entendre sonner l'or et l'argent à des poignets occupés à une si sombre besogne de surcroit en un lieu si bassement animal et répugnant que les latrines, met glorieusement en lumière l'inutilité et la futilité de tout bien périssable...



de l'or, de l'argent et... du bronze... va y avoir une remise de médailles ??


----------

